# laptop LCD replacement help needed



## mahjohn (Feb 27, 2006)

*screen replacement*

Alienware make decent PC's....really no different than others, they all use the same hardware, just depends on which pieces they use. Anyway, the link below is for "screencountry". I've used them several times to replace screens on any of the 250+ laptops we have. When you select which model you have, there will be options....matte screen or gloss (prefer mate) then most important is the sizing, not 15.1"....obviously important, but 800x600 or 1920x1200 etc.. If you cannot remember which one, go for the higher one...cost for new screen is around $150 which is a great deal.

http://www.screencountry.com/index.php?section=products&brand=Alienware


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Problem solved. I contacted the company I ordered the LCD screen from about this. Now, I'm in Fairbanks, AK., and they are in N.J. When the lady I was talking to understood my problem she transferred me to a tech rep. He understood the problem, looked up something on his computer, actually went and pulled one of the same screens I had ordered and opened it. Then he told me that the tabs in question had been put on by the computer manufacturer, in this case AlienWare. These tabs were only to align the screen with the hinges used by AlienWare. There were also other alignment devices within this computer which did align with the screen I bought. He stayed with me and instructed me as to how to align the screen as I sat here and did this. The screen fit nicely and the wiring went together just fine. How much more could I ask for? The computer works as new, g'son is happy, I'm happy. Thanks, David


----------

